# Grizzly G0803 - 9" Benchtop Bandsaw



## bwallac7 (Jan 23, 2017)

So I picked this guy up for Christmas. For not having any experience with a band saw before, I like it so far. Just curious to know if anyone else has this saw and would like to share their experience.

I haven't had many problems with it. But I did have an issue when I was trying to make a bandsaw box. I got most of the box shaped out, when I went to cut to back off, the blade started to twist and bind. I have a 1/4" 10TPI blade on it and I was using the rip fence. Any thoughts to why I ran into this issue?
Thanks.


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2017)

I don't have that saw, but in my opinion the problem is the blade. 1/4" is too thin for that. I keep a 3/8" blade on mine 90% of the time, it's flexible enough to do most curves but sturdy enough to not flex too much for cuts like this. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2017)

Another thing could be that grizzly blades are sub par. Get yourself a good one. Olsen, wood slicer...ect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2017)

Olsen blade on amazon
rockler cut to size custom blades


----------



## Tony (Jan 23, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Olsen blade on amazon
> rockler cut to size custom blades



You can't go wrong with an Olsen for $11.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2017)

and stay away from harbor freight junk...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have a bunch of olsens. I resharpen em every so often. I have nothing bad to say about them, they have been great to me....


----------



## bwallac7 (Jan 23, 2017)

Huh, I didn't realize Rockler had custom sizes. Now I know. Thanks for the recommendation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 23, 2017)

I tend to get blade drift when blades are dull or dirty. That 10 tpi blade will leave a great finish, but it also creates a lots of drag and heat in a thick piece like that. 

I agree with Tony about the 1/4" being a little narrow for thick stock... most resaw blades are quite a bit wider than that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 24, 2017)

That looks like a cool little bandsaw. 10 tpi is great for thin stock, but as Doc pointed out, not so good, and slow going on thick stock. It is possible to get a straight cut on thick stock with a high tooth count, but you have to advance the wood very slowly. The specs on your bandsaw say it will accommodate a 3/8" blade. IMO a 3/8 x 6tpi would be ideal, unless you have to cut a lot of tight curves; then a 1/4". Your blade is kind of an odd length, hope you can find a good source for them. bandsawbladesdirect.com has about everything and will make whatever length you want, they have mostly Lennox blade stock, which I like.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bwallac7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks Barry for the tip. The thing makes sense. I'll be getting a 3/8 blade this week.

And thank you to everyone else for the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

